
Ron Paul: Trump may be vulnerable to 2020 GOP primary challenge - notscj
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/ron-paul-trump-may-be-vulnerable-to-2020-gop-primary-challenge/article/2644395
======
brian_herman
If Trump didn’t get the tax bill passed I would agree with Paul but he did get
it passed so I think Trump will get re-elected.

~~~
vinay427
Passing the bill was something of a double-edged sword. Even in this polarized
climate, the GOP will have a difficult time convincing Trump's potential
voters that it benefits most of them (particularly when on paper, it doesn't).

